# Pink/Purple Butterfly TuT [IMG heavy]



## XsMom21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok... This is my first tutorial, but here goes. Clickable thumbnails.


Only items you really need are Fuschia, Voilet and Rich Purple Pigment, a pink shadestick, peach and pink creme blush and pink lipgloss. This is a very generic tutorial.

 Start out with a clean, moisturized face. Ewww.





  Apply your preferred foundation. Mine is Southern Magnolia Minerals in Sand/Be-Light





  Apply peach crème multipurpose color (I used Avon’s Tint N’ Go in Peachy Glow)





  Apply it to cheeks like so.





  Blend around apples of cheeks and up to hairline.





  Apply your shadestick of choice with a pink tone to it. I used Avon’s Sparkle E/S Stick in Sorbet





  Apply Fuchsia pigment to inner V



. 



  Apply Violet Pigment to middle of lid





 Apply Rich Purple Pigment to outer V and blend into crease. Use a small round brush to blend the up and over the natural ridge of your brow bone.













 
Take a little bit of Violet Pigment and blend from the middle to the far edge of your eye, just enough to give the Rich Purple some luster. 





 

Wipe off any fallen pigment. Take your concealer brush and conceal any blemishes (I use CG concealer stick in Light), and take care to blend it carefully. Also, I like to apply concealer to my lips to hide my double-lip line.Then, using a small angled brush, sweep some Rich Purple on lower lash line, from outer to mid eye. Follow up with Fuscial pigment from inner corner to mid and blend.





 
Then, using creme pink blusher (I used Revlon Skinlights in Pink Light), run a line up the apple of your cheek (over where you had the peach blush) and then blend up with a sponge. Apply a little extra to the apples of your cheeks and blend. Repeat.





 
Line lips in a neutral shade, then apply pink gloss. Blend liner and gloss with lip brush. (I used a muavy no name liner and Enticement lip gloss by Bonne Bell.)





 
Finish off with some eyelash curling and your choice of brow highlight (I used some off brand white with a lot of shine too it) black mascara (I'm in love with my Lash Architect) and voila!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













             [FONT=&quot]
Any comments or "constructive criticism" greatly appreciated.
[/FONT]


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 19, 2007)

You are too cute! You did a great job! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 19, 2007)

This is pretty.  THanks for sharing!


----------



## Janice (Jan 20, 2007)

You really are adorable, kudos for taking the time to be specific about placement. It's very helpful to those reading! Thanks for sharing the tutorial.


----------



## Caderas (Jan 20, 2007)

cool!  i'm so happy i have fuschia & violet pigments, yay.  i'll give this a shot sometime!


----------



## user79 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 20, 2007)

you are so cute! thanks for posting...i really need fuchsia pigment now!


----------



## User67 (Jan 20, 2007)

This is an awesome tutorial! Totally inspirational!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 20, 2007)

very pretty! thanks for the tut!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 21, 2007)

I love it!  Gotta look into Avon...is their stuff pretty good?  It looks good on you.  Huh?  Thank you for this tut!


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I love it!  Gotta look into Avon...is their stuff pretty good?  It looks good on you.  Huh?  Thank you for this tut!_

 
I like them. They have some really good deals sometimes in the books (lipsticks for like 99 cent, stuff like that). I got that shadow stick for a buck and it is a GREAT base.

I wouldn't recommend their skincare and acne treatments, tho.

Thanks for all the compliments. I have warm fuzzies now


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 14, 2007)

I love these colors on you and definitly want to try something like this myself! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## sweetxxglamour (Feb 14, 2007)

*I love this look. And this tutorial was very easy for me to follow.*


----------



## Ekstasy (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah, I love the colors!
So vibrant.
Lovely job - I'll definitely have to try this out some time.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

pinks and purples look ABSOLUTELY amazing...u look gorgeous...thanks for the tut..hon


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 21, 2007)

Like it a lot!


----------



## breathless (Mar 15, 2007)

love this! thanks!


----------



## kirari (Mar 16, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful tut!  I think it was really well written.  I have one of those eyeshadow sticks, but its never dawned on me to use it as a base. 

I just tried the tut and got fantastic results.  I love this look.  Thanks!


----------



## linkas (Mar 16, 2007)

Too cute! Thanks!


----------



## K4T4 (Jun 10, 2007)

Good job, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Specially your chicks, they look so fresh!! I'll try it, thanks a lot!


----------

